# ToolBox Murders



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

This was an interesting movie .. I enjoyed it, had suspense, gore, and the story line wasnt to bad. Have any of you seen it yet?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You must mean Tobe Hooper's recent remake of this. Haven't seen it yet, but I'll add it to my Netflix Queue.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, that would be the one I am refering to .. it was good, had some decent gore in it .. as would be expected since it is titled Toolbox Murders. Let me know what you think after you have seen it.


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

Although I love the original (more of an exploitation film that a slasher) I have been hearing a lot of good things about Hooper's remake...I need to get off my rear and check it out...


----------



## Vampyre (Aug 31, 2005)

*Tool Box Murders (2004)*

Well I was under the impression that this was the 1978 version so I was pleasantly surprised when it was not. This is a very good movie but you've got to use some brain cells. Directed by Tobe Hooper (The Original Texas Chainsaw Massacre) so you know it has to be interesting in some way. There is an ancient apartment building under going renovation and it seems more than just renovating is going on. People are disappearing, but not really being noticed because it is near Hollywood where people come and go with heartbreak and disappointment. The story focuses on Nell is a schoolteacher and her husband Stephen is a medical intern at a nearby hospital. Being alone long hours Nell is very suspicious of the building after moving into the apartment. The walls are paper-thin and this is where the trouble begins because she overhears an awful fight and threats of the neighbors killing each other. She calls the police only to find out it was a couple of actors rehearsing their lines. So, of course she is the nosey neighbor and troublemaker, but in reality she only had good intentions. She soon meets Julia and they become friends but then Julia comes up missing and Nell wont leave her disappearance alone. Nell will not stop until she finds out where or what happened to her friend. There is a lot more background information and parts of the plot that I have not told you, to not to spoil your viewing. There is also a secret about the Lussman Apartment Project, but will it be found out too late? This movie contains strong violence/gore/horror/suspense/language/sexuality & brief drug usage. As I said above this is a great movie. My hubby and I enjoyed even though he is not into horror movies like myself. That says something for the storyline!
After all of this I went and bought the one from the 1970's drive-in scence


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I didn't care much for it. It lacked a lot of suspense.


----------

